# Any one else training Kempo 5.0 here?



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm curious if there are any other folks training Kempo5.0 here.  I'm a Kempo newb but I gotta say I'm enjoying it. 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## MJS (Sep 3, 2013)

AFAIK, there're no 5.0 schools in my area, though I may be wrong.  Personally, I like what Jeff is doing and if there was a school around, I'd probably check it out.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 3, 2013)

Right on MJS. I've heard good things about AFIAK but I don't think I've seen anyone who had trained it in action. In fact. I somehow missed seeing Kempo in action my whole life until my daughter started training at our school. I joined a few months later after watching a few classes.

Tom


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 3, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> Right on MJS. I've heard good things about AFIAK but I don't think I've seen anyone who had trained it in action. In fact. I somehow missed seeing Kempo in action my whole life until my daughter started training at our school. I joined a few months later after watching a few classes.
> 
> Tom



Lol. Wait. I got my acronyms mixed up. I don't think I know AFIAK. Can you tell me about it?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Blindside (Sep 3, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> Lol. Wait. I got my acronyms mixed up. I don't think I know AFIAK. Can you tell me about it?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom



I think there is a little dyslexia creeping in here:
As Far As I Know


----------



## GTMerk (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm training in 5.0 in Riverside, CA. I'm new to 5.0 but not to Kenpo or the martial arts in general. I enjoy the way that 5.0 is bringing the power and hard striking back in to Kenpo as opposed to many schools which have lost their way and focused on rapid fire but ineffective swatting and slapping.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 7, 2013)

GTMerk said:


> I'm training in 5.0 in Riverside, CA. I'm new to 5.0 but not to Kenpo or the martial arts in general. I enjoy the way that 5.0 is bringing the power and hard striking back in to Kenpo as opposed to many schools which have lost their way and focused on rapid fire but ineffective swatting and slapping.



Wow. That's a very neat thing to hear. Glad I'm in good company. In a way that's what got me on board. Since my training as a kid (TKD) I've been one of those "armchair martial artists". I knew what I wanted but never quite found the right school or I made lame excuses. Ya know. "the stars are not yet perfectly aligned type BS"

Then my wife said she was going to sign my daughter up at the same school my neighbors kids were going to. I was not happy. I wanted to look around. I got out voted. Soooo. After a few weeks of watching the kids and being very impressed with them and the instructor I watched a testing. There I saw the adults really bring it. They looks good. And so did those kids. I decided right then. No excuses. I'm doing THIS!

After my first class (I sucked in several areas.) I was hooked. Some of this does not come easy to me, but I love it and the value is very apparent to me.


----------

